# Ed Thompson Cobra



## jefcrouch (Apr 8, 2014)

I know this is a very old post, but any chance you still have the Ed Thompson bow. I have a sixties vintage Ed Thompson Shooting Star. Might be interested in adding to my collection of one.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

I just acquired an Ed Thompson recurve take-down "Pro 560."

69"
36# @28"

I'm not really interested in selling it right now, but would like to know about how old it is, and what it retailed for at the time it was manufactured.


----------

